# How much to feed a Nymph



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2005)

The last Nymphs i had were from a very small size (L2) and the all died at once, this i think is because i wasnt able to feed them for 4 days because my local store ran out of Fruit flys and pinheads, then i put about 6 or 7 fruitflys in with each nymph.

I believe that the nymphs stomachs had shrunk from now food, then as they engorged on the fruitflys it was too much for them to handle...thats my theory anyway.

So how much and how often is a good idea to feed nymphs at different moults?

My L2's were managing about 5 fruit flys every 2 days, is that a good amount?


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

I dunno.

I tend to feed my mantis quite a good amount but just until they aren't too hungry any more or they are looking near being dangerously fat. My chinese ate a cricket bigger than itself and it sometimes falls on its back and I'll have to get it up again. It hasn't needed food for weeks now and is still kinda tubby.

Feed until they look ok. Just not till they look like they're gonna burst. That's what I do any way.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear bout the died nymphs. L1-L2 nymphs gobble up ff almost everyday. Flower mantis nymphs will need food almost everyday.

I am not sure if your L2 nymphs are dead cos of sudden large meal. Some insects can handle a large meal and not eating for a long time. Anyway, 5 ff for a L2 nymphs is OK. A violin mantis L2 nymphs can eat 10 ff a day so it depends on what species too.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 20, 2005)

> Sorry to hear bout the died nymphs. L1-L2 nymphs gobble up ff almost everyday. Flower mantis nymphs will need food almost everyday.I am not sure if your L2 nymphs are dead cos of sudden large meal. Some insects can handle a large meal and not eating for a long time. Anyway, 5 ff for a L2 nymphs is OK. A violin mantis L2 nymphs can eat 10 ff a day so it depends on what species too.


Do you mean 5 ff a day, because i fed them 5 ff every 2 days.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 20, 2005)

every 2 days.....

Cheers,

Yen


----------



## Samzo (Oct 20, 2005)

ive had flower mantis hatchlings last 5 days without food as i ran outa flys!


----------

